# Rattle inside speaker



## jbenesch89 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a 17 hatchback and the sun and sound package so its upgraded to the bose system. Whenever I turn up the volume some, above like 35%, the bass causes an annoying rattle inside the front passenger speaker on the door. I was just wondering if anyone else had this issue and what their fix might have been.


----------



## caleborlando (Mar 6, 2018)

I have read that many times here. the same problem with the right speaker, because the same happened to me .. I bought the original speaker (Pioneer) and replaced it. To my surprise, I found the speaker conector wet. I do not know if I dry it, could fixed the problem, but since I had the door already opened it and had the new speaker, I replaced it. It cost me about 23 dollars.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

jbenesch89 said:


> I have a 17 hatchback and the sun and sound package so its upgraded to the bose system. Whenever I turn up the volume some, above like 35%, the bass causes an annoying rattle inside the front passenger speaker on the door. I was just wondering if anyone else had this issue and what their fix might have been.


I had a similar rattle in the upper right side of the door. Took the panel off and realized a clip was not installed properly. Fixed and all is quiet now.





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

